

Lulzsec Doxes "The A-Team" - Houston
http://pastebin.com/1MUPY2P7

======
Houston
Before reading the dox info from "The A-Team" on Lulzsec, and now Lulzsec on
"The A-Team," it seems that within this particular group of people there's a
rather large transgender population.

Anyone else find this interesting?

~~~
tellitlikeitis
Of course it makes sense. These are mentally and spiritually ill boys who grew
up on their computers, stuck in their own head, and likely without a strong
father figure. Their development is more screwed up than output from a
drunkenly coded compiler.

Trying to pretend they're girls makes perfect sense.

~~~
Houston
Can you explain why you think they're "mentally and spirtually ill boys"?

